# Rabbit needs rescuing in Grimsby



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

English Spot Male
Being kept in a zoozone (might as well be a hamster cage)
1/2 yrs old, she doesn't know.
Not vacced
Not neutered.

I will try and get the picture on here.
I was tempted myself but I have nowhere indoors until he could go out in the spring, plus im risking it with an older boy added to the group.


Can anyone help?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Here he is...


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh goodness. the poor thing.

No room here sadly. I hope someone with good bunny knowledge can give him a good home.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I have seen in on Facebook! 
Richard will break up with me so I cannot bring another bun home!
He looks like my Elliot!
If somebody take him I can give massive cage for free only for genuine person who would take care of him.
Cage is 6footby 2 foot


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Is there a link I can share on a welfare group?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

no room here for an indoor bun either really, im already having to find space indoors for mum and her litter, which is going to be hard when they need seperating, im so not set up for indoor bunnies


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> I have seen in on Facebook!
> Richard will break up with me so I cannot bring another bun home!
> He looks like my Elliot!
> If somebody take him I can give massive cage for free only for genuine person who would take care of him.
> Cage is 6footby 2 foot


That is really kind funky.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I was tempted to ask you to foster him for me until the warmer weather Funky but I don't know what I will do if he doesn't bond!
Bernie, do you have room at the inn?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

No link Lopside. He was on a "rabbits for free" they all hounded her about the size of the cage and scared her off and she removed it, but I got who it was so have been in contact with her.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Maybe she wants bigger cage?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> I was tempted to ask you to foster him for me until the warmer weather Funky but I don't know what I will do if he doesn't bond!
> Bernie, do you have room at the inn?


I would foster but you would have to talk to Richard and told him that I am fostering as he wouldn't believe me!

He still thinks Millie and Chester are foster buns hahahahha


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Stunning boy but I'm on a no more pets ban


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

I really, really wish I could help. But I have a possible move in the near future so it would be irresponsible of me to take any more in 
Also if I understand correctly he is an entire buck, so he would have to be neutered before he came in because I can't risk the referred aggression with my other groups.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Bumping, still no luck finding a foster or a home


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Anybody who able to help with transport.
There is a person who would take bunny but he needs to go from
Grimsby to scotch corner and than it will make his way to that person.
Anybody here from That area who may be able to help?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Anybody who able to help with transport.
> There is a person who would take bunny but he needs to go from
> Grimsby to scotch corner and than it will make his way to that person.
> Anybody here from That area who may be able to help?


Sorry. I'm down south, but I really hope you can pull this off and get this bun to a good home.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

It is a talk that I foster him for a week.
I can't let him to go to bad home! He looks like my Elliot.


----------

